# How can one clean the inside fabric lined roof ?



## Bigtoysinc69 (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anyone know how to get black marks off of the interior fabric roof of an x3? I had to take it off to install a custom roof rack and now it's kind of dirty .... Any ideas?


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm not a pro but I would expect a carpet cleaner might be helpful. Or spraypaint (there's fabric spray paint) it black.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Try a very light dilution of all-purpose cleaner and apply it with a damp (not wet) cloth. Then wipe dry. Be careful not to get it too wet or the adhesive and let go and the roof liner can sag...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Try a very light dilution of all-purpose cleaner and apply it with a damp (not wet) cloth. Then wipe dry. Be careful not to get it too wet or the adhesive and let go and the roof liner can sag...


I agreed, be careful not to wet it to much.


----------



## Bigtoysinc69 (Sep 12, 2007)

Great I'll try that and see how it goes that's a good tip about the sagging if to wet. :thumbup:


----------



## Searaven98 (May 12, 2011)

What I do: First I try to get as much dirt off by dry scrubing (get a gentle brush) then I just use a damp rag to rub it of, if not success I use a GPC solution, I bought the BMW interior cleaner but honestly it is very weak, but perfect for very light dust and the roof liner. Good Luck.


----------

